# ROUND ONE: vs. Indiana (game 3-Friday 4/23-home)



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*ROUND ONE: vs. Indiana (game 1-Saturday 4/17-away)*

Paul Pierce is a top ten scorer in the playoffs in the history of the NBA. It'll take much more than just Pierce for the Celtics to defeat the Pacers today or in the series as a whole. Pierce averaged 27.1 ppg in last years playoffs, but he had great contributions from Antoine Walker, Walter McCarty, and Tony Delk to help him out. This year, the nine new guys speckle the roster, only one of whom (Chucky Atkins) plays a major role and has playoff experience. The Celtics will be relying on Pierce, Atkins, McCarty, and Mark Blount to provide a calming influence as the rest of the roster adjusts to the playoff atmosphere. Among the rest of the Celtics, Ricky Davis has been playing like he always should have been and has been shooting over 50% in his last seven games.

These Pacers are pretty much the same bunch as last season's crew that lost to the Celtics in six games in the first round. Gone are Brad Miller and awful coach Isiah Thomas. Rick Carslile is a welcomed addition to the Pacer bench. While Carslile is a superior coach to Thomas, let us not forget that the last time the Celtics and Carslile's team met in the playoffs, it was our boys in green who reigned supreme. However, this is a different team. The Pacers can defend with Ron Artest, arguably the league's best defender, and many big men behind him including all-star Jermaine O'Neal, super sixth-man Al Harrington, and Jeff Foster.

What will be interesting to see is how the Pacers react to the playoffs under Rick Carslile as well as how the new Celtics react to the playoffs as a whole. If the Pacers issue is disappearing (as Jermaine O'Neal has been accused of), then the Celtics should not be counted out of this series against a superior team. However, if the Pacers issue was Isiah Thomas' odd substitutions, then the Celtics could be in for a long four games.

The key to this series could well be Chris Mihm's ability to play and stay out of foul trouble so that he and Blount can stick with the Pacers many big men.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*Boston vs. Indiana, Game 1*

One quarter is in the box, the pacers lead by one! Boston is 3/3 from beyond d'arc.....


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

What the ****? This isn't making any sense to me, why is everyone on the C's playing? Why is Micheal Steward in the game? NOW HE LETS THE YOUNG GUYS PLAY??


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Wow that 2nd quarter was ugly :sour: the Celtics couldn't hit water if they were in a rowboat in the middle of the ocean.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

92-70 Pacers in the 4th with 9:46 Left. Truth34, don't worry, humans could go up to about a month without food.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Mihm is sooooo soft. If he wants to be a functional center against top-flight centers he needs to get stronger and take it up stronger. Of course, against the East there aren't many (if any) top flight centers, with maybe the exception of O'Neal.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>deranged40</b>!
> Mihm is sooooo soft. If he wants to be a functional center against top-flight centers he needs to get stronger and take it up stronger. Of course, against the East there aren't many (if any) top flight centers, with maybe the exception of O'Neal.


This is one of the reasons why I see the Celtics drafting a Center and letting him and Blount walk over paying them. They don't go up strong. Getting rejected at the rim by smaller players. Ugh.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: ROUND ONE: vs. Indiana (game 1-Saturday 4/17-away)*

Help him out? More like do all the work till he woke up in the last quarter. 
They did more then help. They did all the little things and that is why we won last year. No one did the little things today.




> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> Paul Pierce is a top ten scorer in the playoffs in the history of the NBA. It'll take much more than just Pierce for the Celtics to defeat the Pacers today or in the series as a whole. Pierce averaged 27.1 ppg in last years playoffs, but he had great contributions from Antoine Walker, Walter McCarty, and Tony Delk to help him out.


----------



## Infamous 210 (Jan 16, 2004)

Jiri Welsch sucks, Start King Davis.


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Infamous 210</b>!
> Jiri Welsch sucks, Start King Davis.


I second you


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Game 2 - Tuesday 4/20 - away. Celtics down 1-0*

The Celtics enter tonight's game down 1-0 in the series. They lost Saturday 104-88. Paul Pierce led the Celtics in points with 20, rebounds with ten, steals with three, and tied for the team lead in assists (4 with Chucky Atkins and Jiri Welsch), and blocked shots (1 with Mark Blount and Chris Mihm). However, he only shot 5 of 18 from the field and had 8 turnovers. Chucky Atkins and Ricky Davis both had 19 points on 6-12 shooting. No other Celtic reached double figures, but Chris Mihm had nine off the bench.

The Pacers were led by Jermaine O'Neal and Ron Arest who both had 24 points. O'Neal added 11 rebounds and three blocks, but shot 9 of 22 from the floor. Ron Artest had 6 boards, 5 assists, and 2 blocks to go with his 24 points, but shot 8-21 from the field. Reggie Miller was also in double figures with 11. Sixth man of the year candidate, Al Harrington had 14 points off the bench as well as ten boards and five steals. Jeff Foster was the third Pacer with double digit rebounds as he had 10 and eight points.

The Celtics were outrebounded 46 to 38 and had 22 turnovers. While the Celtics had 18 fast break points to the Pacers ten, Indiana outscored Boston 48-28 in the paint. This game was won in the second quarter when the Pacers outscored the Celtics 35-14.

Game two will have the Pacers without Ron Artest and his stiffling defense on Paul Pierce. This will force Al Harrington into the starting lineup and force Jonathan Bender and perhaps Austin Croshere into playing more minutes than they usually do. What does this mean for the Celtics? Well, instead of losing by sixteen, they might lose by just eight.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*I ate*

I couldn't hold out Celts11, so I ate a cheeseburger. We're screwed anyway. The way Harrington and O'Neal are playing, I am not optimistic about tonight. We need more out of Welsch, Blount and McCarty if there is going to be any hope tonight.


----------



## rowdyness (Jan 21, 2004)

*End of 1st half*

I hate Reggie Miller. He flops more than Vlade and Malone combined. Then at the end of the half he kicks Jones. If he touched Jones then why wasn't that 3 free throws? They have a chance to steal this game if pierce would stop turning the ball over.


----------



## rowdyness (Jan 21, 2004)

As I type that PP with another TO. Give up the ball already !!! I want Marcus. He played great in the 1st half


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I honestly think Paul Pierce will be traded. He is killing the Celtics out there. Why doesn't he go to the hoop? Last year he went to the hoop all the time.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I honestly think Paul Pierce will be traded. He is killing the Celtics out there. Why doesn't he go to the hoop? Last year he went to the hoop all the time.


It's a lot harder for him this year. Last year teams double teamed Antoine, now 3 players can go on Paul and just let the other bums shoot and miss.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Walter McCarty just hit a 40 foot 3. Jesus. :laugh:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Walter McCarty just hit a 40 foot 3. Jesus. :laugh:


Hopefully it will bring his stock up..."Clutch Playoff Performer".
lol


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> It's a lot harder for him this year. Last year teams double teamed Antoine, now 3 players can go on Paul and just let the other bums shoot and miss.


I just wish Mark Blount wasn't stone hands. He scares me everytime it isn't a wide open dunk. If it was me I wouldn't pass to Mark either.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I just wish Mark Blount wasn't stone hands. He scares me everytime it isn't a wide open dunk.


It is scary sometimes, but we can't depend on Mark freaking Blount to help us win the Championship. He's played some (keyword some) nice defense on O'Neal.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If I am Carroll at the 3 minute mark I get Banks back in the ball game to get Chucky Atkins a breather. Get Pierce out and put Welsch back in, now that he picked up his 4th.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How is Tinsley not called for a Technical for slapping the ball into the stands?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I sure hope they don't re-sign Mark Blount. This guy will never be anything in the NBA. Why can't he grab defensive boards?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How can anyone not love Chucky Atkins?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How did I know that Mihm was going to miss both FT's? :no: This guy brings nothing to the table. What happened to him? He was really good at Texas.


----------



## JBone4eva (Oct 31, 2002)

damn man quit bein so negative just be happy we're up..

*phooey passes me angry card*

why the **** isn't Carroll playin Hunter.. I'm not watchin the game cuz they're not playin nationally but I see that O'Neil has madd rebounds.. is JuJu playin him well or is Walt holdin his own..?..which i doubt

put Hunter IN THE GAME !..

*hands phooey back card*

GO GREEN TEAM !!1!!

No masking


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sorry man, I am happy with how they are playing.

It's just this team refuses to get on the boards. Chris Mihm is useless on offense and doesn't grab boards. It is so frustrating and now the crowd get energized after going on a 10-0 run. 

Please let the C's hold on.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

As for Hunter not playing, I have no freaking clue. Jumaine Jones has been in the ball game. Dude hasn't played a game in weeks. :whoknows:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pacers are on a 15-1 run. Make that 17-1 run. Is there any coaching out there?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

20-3 run by the Pacers. Jon Bender has 7 of those points. Are you kidding me? Bender has 7 of those points. Celtics are going to be down 2-0. Pierce still not going to the hoop. Just settling for jumpers. I thought he was the leader.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Celtic defense is beyond pathetic in the 4th quarter.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Let's face facts, we suck.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Killed on the glass again. And maybe Carroll ought to try playing Atkins and McCarty all 48 minutes so they get REALLY tired at the end of the game. I think the broom is out of the closet.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

38-21 Indiana advantage in the Fourth Quarter. Mr. 4th Quarter anyone?


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

That was a pathetic display of basketball in that 4th quarter. First of All I have news for John Carroll.....Jumaine Jones is a SMALL FORWARD, Walter McCarty is a SMALL FORWARD, maybe Power for a minute here & there. When we totally lost the game in the beginning of the 4th quarter he had Walter playing FREAKING CENTER and Jumaine POWER FORWARD!!!! What the heck kind of a stupid lineup is that. Of course that's when the Pacers went on their run and had a field day with us. By the time Carroll changed the linuep we were already down by like 10 when we had been leading and the game was lost I was so TICKED! 
Second of all, I gotta say, I usually have a certain fondness for guys who have paid their dues in the league and are playing out their last years in admirable fashion, taking lesser roles or doing whatever it takes to win....players like Karl Malone, Sam Cassell, Vlade Divac, Gary Payton, they deserve respect. Given that I gotta say, I CAN'T STAND Reggie Miller. That guys a total cocky jerk and he's grabbing and pushing and holding our guys yet NOTHING gets called on him because he's a vet. I wanted to smack that smile right off his face :upset:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Given that I gotta say, I CAN'T STAND Reggie Miller. That guys a total cocky jerk and he's grabbing and pushing and holding our guys yet NOTHING gets called on him because he's a vet. I wanted to smack that smile right off his face :upset:


lol, do you want to step on his chets too? 

"You know what I would do? I would knock him down and then step on his chest"-Tommy Heinsohn.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh yes. Atkins is a great player. He was schooled by Kenny Anderson two years ago in the playoffs and this year his quote about Indiana playing Detroit in the second round and not being able to get away with dirty play was great insite into his winning attitude.
Hey Chucky, The series isn't over yet and the fact that you have given up already says a lot about your character.


We got out played by the Indiana bench.
The only thing the first 3 quarters did was give Celtics fans hope so they could squash us like bugs.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Thus far in the series, the Celtics have done what the Bruins could not do. Play three good periods. Unfortunately for the Celtics, basketball has four. The Celtics played well for the first three quarters and went into the fourth up by four. However, the Pacers remembered that they're a good team and ended up beating the Celtics 103-90 to go up 2-0 in the series. The bench was the story for the Pacers as they had three backups in double figures. Fred Jones led the bench with 17. Jon Bender had 11 and 7 in 28 minutes. Austin Croshere, yup...Austin Croshere, reached double figures with 10 poitns and 5 boards in 23 minutes. Among the starters, Jermaine O'Neal scored 22 points and pulled down 11 boards. Jamaal Tinsley had 15 and 6 assists. Al Harrington had 12 points and an astounding 13 boards. 

For the Celtics, four starters had 35 minutes or more and Jiri Welsch was the fifth and he played 31. Paul Pierce had 27 points, 7 boards, and 7 turnovers. Chucky Atkins had 21 points, 5 boards, and 6 assits. Everyone's prototypical powerford had 12 points on 4-7 shooting (he missed his only shot that wasn't a three) and an astounding six boards. Mark Blount had ten and ten as well as 3 steals and 3 blocks. The Celtics managed a whole five offensive boards to the Pacers 15 and were outrebounded 49-38 over all.

In a game where your team shots 38 free throws and hits 31 of them and the other team goes 12-19 from the line, and you still lose, something horribly wrong happened. In this case, it was that the Pacers shot 25 more shots than the Celtics did and outscored the Celtics in the paint by 20.

Game three will see the series traveling to Boston and the return of Ron Artest. Jermaine O'Neal is suffering from an infection of some sort and may sit this game out, but I doubt that will happen. All the Celtics need to do to win a game is take they style of play that they have used in 6 of 8 quarters in this series and use it in all four quarters. However, I don't see that working out as the Pacers will continue to own the Celtics on the boards and in the paint and for atleast one quarter of game three, if not more.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why John Carroll refuses to play Mihm with Blount, I will never know. He must hate rebounds.

I think he really wants to lose this series as quickly as possible so he can join O'Brien's staff. This guy is coaching like dog poo.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If I was Danny Ainge I might just punch John Carroll in the face. This 3 SF's out there is just not going to work. Get two big men into the game at the same time god dammit. 

I am literally wishing to do bodily harm to Carroll. :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> If I was Danny Ainge I might just punch John Carroll in the face. This 3 SF's out there is just not going to work. Get two big men into the game at the same time god dammit.
> 
> I am literally wishing to do bodily harm to Carroll. :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:



we are getting TOOLED on!! 53-38 wooohoo!

PP 1-7, way to go Paulie!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Danny make it seem like you are really hesitating to trade Paul Pierce but his lack of ball-handling and non-committment to running (plus being in shape) is going to have to ride his butt out of town. This dribble dribble dribble crap is not basketball and I am can't take it anymore. 

Get rid of Paul, Mark, Walter and John Carroll. These guys are holding the Celtics back and will never help the Celtics get anywhere. 

I used to like Paul, but the way he is playing, you would think he really doesn't care. Get him outta here and get someone better here. Blockbuster trade for Dunleavy or Jason Richardson would be nice. Maybe get Vladimir Radmanovic too if you can get him. 

Just get Pierce out of here.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Disgusting when the only guy who is playing hard out there is Ricky Davis. 

Danny you got a lot of work to do. Get rid of these crumb bums and bring in guys who want to play and want to compete. 

I used to love Paul Pierce but he is a dog. His lack of committment to improving his game is being exposed this season w/o Walker. Talk about him being an MVP candidate before the year and leading the NBA in scoring were woefully off. 

Make wholesale changes and get these guys out of here.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I was very impressed by Cousy's comments tonight. He's totally right.

Banks-hasn't showed us anything yet. Still a question mark.
Davis-he's a great player, but he misses Eric Williams. Still a question mark.
Welsch-WAY too inconsistant. Still a question mark.
Raef-Is NOT our future Center. Still a question mark.

I wish he would be one of the commentators, because you can see he's not a homer. 

Tommy-Every call is supposed to be going the Celtics' way.
Gorman-He shuts up, because he doesn't like to disagree with Tommy.
Cousy-Tells it like he sees it and how it is.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Don't forget that Mihm and Blount play like *****cats getting rejected at the rim. Taking hard fouls and then trying to help your opposition up after they deliver it on you. 

This is the playoffs Mark. Don't shake their hand after they brutalize you. Freaking moron. :upset:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Don't forget that Mihm and Blount play like *****cats getting rejected at the rim. Taking hard fouls and then trying to help your opposition up after they deliver it on you.
> 
> This is the playoffs Mark. Don't shake their hand after they brutalize you. Freaking moron. :upset:


Oh yeah, thanks for reminding me...

"Mihm is a *****cat"--Cousy.


----------



## ace25one (Jan 4, 2004)

Well only one more game to go before the celtics season is over. And people wonder why ainge said that he prefered the lottery over making the playoff's.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, I didnt expect us to win a game really, but I at least expected some sort of a fight!

Facts:
-the largest home margin loss in postseason franchise history
-team record playoff losing streak went to seven

With one word:

*Disgrace*


----------

